# cannot see login button, will i be able to post



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 25, 2012)

Where dat bu un at
Restarted phone browser refreshed
no logout button either
did that loewdown terapin take it?


----------



## fossil (Sep 25, 2012)

You must be logged in, because otherwise you could not have posted.  Do you see a "Log Out" in the upper right corner of your screen?


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 25, 2012)

A hog standing on the phone blocking the view?


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 25, 2012)

I think the seach box is on lite blue line and i can almost see something there.  I thot it was on dark blue line. Thanks


----------



## fossil (Sep 25, 2012)

"Log Out" is the farthest right object in the top dark blue line....above the search box.


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry for not responding to the email.  I somehow deleted them. Big thums small phone.  I can see the little red box with #  of alerts, but it looks like that end of menu slid down a line.


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 25, 2012)

Log out?  Uhhh, now I know what my wife was wanting me to do. Never knew what she was talking about.


----------



## Dairyman (Sep 25, 2012)

On mine the to the search box is covering the bookmark alert logout tab. I had to change browser settings to small to see them. Now I need glasses!


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks.  I was having trouble with keybord function. Got back to normal on that. I saw the text size box.  Did not change it. I poke at it some more.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 25, 2012)

When my text was set to Large, I couldn't see it either. 

Has it always been there? Do a search. There are lots of good posts here to help mobile users. I am mobile almost 100% of the time now. I went from 100% PC to 100% mobile over time. Its to much easier and also goes everywhere with me


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 25, 2012)

I believe its time for a battery pull.  Anyone have trouble with a motorola bionic?


----------



## Dairyman (Sep 25, 2012)

This is new Dex everything was normal this morning. Don't know if it's just on my end but things are slower as well.


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 25, 2012)

The local terapin is gittin his pellets(actually dogfood) in a row. lol. The funny part was when s/he raised up a leg and started swatting flies.


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 25, 2012)

Alway there until about7-8 pm.  I did a search but will try another.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 25, 2012)

hilbiliarkiboi said:


> I believe its time for a battery pull.  Anyone have trouble with a motorola bionic?



I have the Bionic and love it. Was one of the crazy people that got it the day it was released (I had the bug, like all the people for the iphone 5). Still works like a charm. Dropped 50 times, dropped in water, and just today, dropped in oil. Still tickin....


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 25, 2012)

No luck. Log in or sign up button usually hangs from  browser bar gone when logged in doh.  
Can anyone log me out so I can try from that angle<¥


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 25, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> A hog standing on the phone blocking the view?


Dats a sow! Harhar


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 25, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I have the Bionic and love it. Was one of the crazy people that got it the day it was released (I had the bug, like all the people for the iphone 5). Still works like a charm. Dropped 50 times, dropped in water, and just today, dropped in oil. Still tickin....



Thanks       
Mine constantly drops 3g   4g is great


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 25, 2012)

If you click on your Screen name up top, Log Out is an option in the Drop down screen.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 25, 2012)

hilbiliarkiboi said:


> Thanks
> Mine constantly drops 3g   4g is great



I keep mine on just 3G (better battery life) and at home its on my WIFI, so its much faster than 4G here anyways.


----------



## fossil (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, all I can think to recommend is either a bigger phone or thumb reduction surgery.


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 25, 2012)

hilbiliarkiboi said:


> Sorry for not responding to the email.  I somehow deleted them. Big thums small phone.  I can see the little red box with #  of alerts, but it looks like that end of menu slid down a line.



Yes somehow that end of toolbar slid down behind search box, on same line as recent activty etc.
text is set to normal


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 25, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> If you click on your Screen name up top, Log Out is an option in the Drop down screen.



Screenname alerts bookmark logout gone, but the little red box shows and linksup


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 25, 2012)

I just set my "Settings" back to Large and/or Huge for text and lost all that your talking about?

Went back to "Normal" text size and can see it?  If its not that, then I am stumped.


----------



## Dairyman (Sep 25, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I just set my "Settings" back to Large and/or Huge for text and lost all that your talking about?
> 
> Went back to "Normal" text size and can see it?  If its not that, then I am stumped.



So you can see it in Normal cause I can't, had to set it on small. I noticed the stove reviews have been added to the bar I'm guessing something got out of wack when that was done?


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 26, 2012)

Dairyman said:


> So you can see it in Normal cause I can't, had to set it on small. I noticed the stove reviews have been added to the bar I'm guessing something got out of wack when that was done?



I can see about 99% of the h in screenname, but its greyyed out. If I poke at it the ratings box popsup.
Alerts will popup.
Search box covers about 75%+ of lite blu toolbar


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 26, 2012)

Coffeeedup!  Realized you can scroll that menu to small.     Looks like reviews took too much room.
I see it in small.  Thanks dman ur dman


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 26, 2012)

Also, setting the phone to Landscape mode (sideways only) viewing helps me. If you hold the phone up and down, everything is smaller and you have to zoom a lot. I only hold it sideways while "surfing/browsing" the web.

And yes, on Normal text, I see everything (in landscape/sideways).


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 26, 2012)

Set to large, another space below liteblu bar that is page background mediumbluw/those menu items in it


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Dexd.  Canl live withit now.  I always TRIP harder
On those small glitches.


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 26, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Also, setting the phone to Landscape mode (sideways only) viewing helps me. If you hold the phone up and down, everything is smaller and you have to zoom a lot. I only hold it sideways while "surfing/browsing" the web.
> 
> And yes, on Normal text, I see everything (in landscape/sideways).



99% landscape view, but I flip it up and back to resize text after zoominin.
Love bionic/hate Verizon.


----------



## Dairyman (Sep 27, 2012)

Is their a fix in the works?


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 27, 2012)

Dairyman said:


> This is new Dex everything was normal this morning. Don't know if it's just on my end but things are slower as well.



I set text to large, and those hot/hyperlinks shifted down to where the bottom half were accessable.   Will prolly have to live with it alitlwhal.
By slow do u mean progress/status? bar at top goes to 95% and hangs?
I had to start using stop button to clear that space because in lscape I only get 1 line of input and it was staying at 95% and covering everything the vrtlkey doesn't.
Is there any way to eliminate that guessing line at top of keys?


----------



## hilbiliarkiboi (Sep 27, 2012)

BTW I still had to zoom alltheway in for that access.
After all that I hit that logout button last night and put phone to sleep,
This morning the. 'are u sure' box was there waiting. lol


----------



## Dairyman (Sep 27, 2012)

hilbiliarkiboi said:


> I set text to large, and those hot/hyperlinks shifted down to where the bottom half were accessable.   Will prolly have to live with it alitlwhal.
> By slow do u mean progress/status? bar at top goes to 95% and hangs?
> I had to start using stop button to clear that space because in lscape I only get 1 line of input and it was staying at 95% and covering everything the vrtlkey doesn't.
> Is there any way to eliminate that guessing line at top of keys?



Never thought to go to large I can see the bar just as described. I like normal better though. The speed is prolly just stupid verizon I'll try your stop trick when it happens again. 100% moble here on a DX2.


----------



## Dairyman (Sep 27, 2012)

There is a way to get rid of the suggestion bar on your keyboard, might be a little different on the bionic.

From your phones home screen hit menu> settings> language & keyboard> multi-touch keyboard settings> and unselect show suggestions.


----------



## webbie (Sep 28, 2012)

Dairyman said:


> So you can see it in Normal cause I can't, had to set it on small. I noticed the stove reviews have been added to the bar I'm guessing something got out of wack when that was done?


Might have moved it over....
If you are constantly using a phone, you might want to try tapatalk.

I may also put in a mobile style later this fall.


----------

